# Spot Treating With Excel



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

The easiest way is to just shut off any flow in the tank (filter, powerheads, etc). Then use a syringe to squirt the excel right on the affected areas under the water. It will still dilute a bit, but this will be enough contact to help kill the algae that's there. Wait a bit (15-20 minutes) and turn the filter back on. You could also use a diluted spray to treat them outside of the water, but it's just easier to do it without ripping the plants up


----------



## josh1604 (Mar 31, 2008)

would a turkey baster do?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

It could. Syringes work well because they're smaller and can help you accurately measure how much you are adding. They're very inexpensive at any pharmacy.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I have used syringes as well....they allow for more control and smaller quantities (a lot of excel could fit in a turkey baster).


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

*RE: getting a syringe*

I asked my pharmacist at Walgreens about getting a syringe as they were not in the aisles and they gave me one for free. Otherwise I use a medicine dose dropper that can be found in the infants section.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the infant dose dropper will work fine too


----------

